# Mini Mill CNC Conversion - Anyone?



## flashlightlens (Aug 23, 2004)

I just ordered the plans to add CNC capability to my mini mill. Has anyone ventured down this path?


----------



## flashlightlens (Aug 26, 2004)

Uhh..... I'll let you know how it goes then......


----------



## Eugene (Aug 27, 2004)

Shouldn't be too bad, I built a simple CNC milling machine for my senior project in college and used an old IBM XT (8088) for the control


----------



## flashlightlens (Aug 28, 2004)

Just got the plans yesterday. It doesn't look too bad. I just have to talk my brother into waterjetting some of the parts to save some time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Mednanu (Aug 28, 2004)

I'm very interested in this topic myself. Please post your experiences with the CNC upgrade process and anything significant you learned during the conversion. Pitfals to avoid, things to include, etc. Very interested in your results.


----------



## Hallis (Aug 31, 2004)

thats just sweet. I cant wait to see the end result and a video of it in action /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## flashlightlens (Aug 31, 2004)

It's going to take a while to get it done, but I'll keep you updated.


----------



## ZDP189 (Aug 31, 2004)

I so want one of these. I've been casually looking at the Seig and its conversion for a while now. What is the total cost you expect?


----------



## flashlightlens (Sep 1, 2004)

Depending on what kind of motors, ball screw, and controller you use, it seems like it can range from $400 to $600. The setup I'm looking at would be closer to $600 because I'm opting for the stronger NEMA 34 motors. Probably not needed, but they're only about $40 more each. This estimate doesn't include software or a computer to run it on, both of which can be found for almost nothing.


----------



## Otokoyama (Sep 11, 2004)

Sorry for not spotting your post sooner. (I actually linked to this familiar territory through a Google search.) 

I recently got a Micro-Mark mill and the same plans and will be doing a conversion for a Machine Tool Technology independent study course. In other words, I'm committed. 

The plans are great, though the design constraints are different than my own. I don't mind modifying the mill, plus will likely use higher power closed loop steppers. I definitely want to maintain a manual mode though don't want the hand wheels sticking out so far. 

I built a new, sturdy workbench last week for mounting both my lathe and mill on a 1/2" thick slab of hot-rolled steel, which I plan on completing today. Then I'm going to redesign the CNC conversion based on my specific desires and determine a revised BOM. I'm expecting the conversion to cost roughly $1500 as I'd rather get a pre-wired kit with the electronics and motors. 

If/when this all works out, I'll do the same with my lathe. 

Off to work ...


----------

